
There's only one business worth starting - hccampos
https://medium.com/hi-my-name-is-jon/theres-only-one-business-worth-starting-845b8985838a#.cnu8f65az
======
raizex
I wholeheartedly agree and plan to do something of the sort myself. Don't need
anything grand like a huge business, just a small one that I'd, like you said,
want to wake up and still want to do in five years.

